# Garlic and Thyme Glazed Carrots



## Crystal (Mar 23, 2010)

Stummbled your blog while I was looking for recipes. I have always loved those veggie recipes and you have got a good one there. We have just started the healthy recipes blog for babies and Moms. If you dont mind please visit us and comment back here Healthy Baby Food Recipes


----------



## Natalie (Mar 17, 2011)

I made these yesterday - absolutely delicious! It tasted better than any of the desserts I've been making lately. I used a lot of olive oil and didn't crush the cloves, but chopped them. Will definitely make again.


----------

